# Wonky Appearance?



## YamahaRick (Oct 9, 2002)

Is it just me? Both IE and Chrome. Very different from norm.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yep, reported...


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Same here. Switching to the "purple" theme in the Quick Chooser at the bottom of the page (at least temporarily) is my workaround...


----------



## YamahaRick (Oct 9, 2002)

Now normal. Thanks!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Phew. Thanks. That purple was an ugly theme. Happy to be back on Creamsicle orange


----------

